# FrontPage & SharePoint together



## Dumb Blonde (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi the company that I work for has decided to use SharePoint to store all of their Learning Resources, I currently am made to use FrontPage (unfortunately) to do the majority of the editing of our web page and I want to know if anyone knows if it is possible to link between a web page (.asp) and the SharePoint Documents. 

Specifically I am looking at creating and updating a Training calendar in SharePoint and then linking to that calendar from the web page so that staff throughout the organisation can view and "search" for specific courses and dates without being give an SharePoint user account.

Any info regarding this would be greatly appreciated.


----------

